# Staff Sgt. Dylan Elchin CCT



## Centermass (Nov 28, 2018)

Special Tactics airman was Staff Sgt. Dylan Elchin, 25, of Hookstown, Pennsylvania, was killed Tuesday by an improvised explosive device in the eastern Afghan province of Ghazni. He was assigned to the 26th Special Tactics Squadron at Cannon Air Force Base, New Mexico. 

Elchin had been in the Air Force for six years, enlisting directly into Special Tactics. He had qualified in static line parachuting, military free fall, combat scuba diving, and was a rated Joint Terminal Attack Controller.

“[Dylan] was the guy everyone wanted to be around, in even the worst of times he had a smile on his face and a way to lighten things up,” a Special Tactics Officer and former team leader of Elchin said in a statement. “He was always doing whatever it took to get the job done.” "Dylan had an unusual drive to succeed and contribute to the team. He displayed maturity and stoicism beyond his years and was always level-headed, no matter the situation,” said Lt. Col. Gregory Walsh, commander of the 26th Special Tactics Squadron. “Our thoughts and prayers go out to Dylan’s family, fiancé, and friends. He will be sorely missed, but never forgotten.”

He died from injuries sustained when his vehicle was struck by an IED in Andar district, Ghazni Province.

His awards and decorations include the Bronze Star Medal, Purple Heart, Army Commendation Medal with Valor, Air Force Commendation Medal, Air Force Combat Action Medal, Air Force Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghan Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Air Force Longevity Service Award, Air Force NCO Professional Military Education Graduate Ribbon, Air Force Training Ribbon and NATO Medal.

SSGT Elchin is survived by his mother and fiancé.


Blue skies always

~S~


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2018)

Rest In Peace SSGT Elchin


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2018)

Blue skies brother.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 28, 2018)

Godspeed.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 29, 2018)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 29, 2018)

Rest in Peace, Warrior.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 29, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank  you for your service.


----------



## DZ (Nov 29, 2018)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 29, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 29, 2018)

What a loss... RIP.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 29, 2018)

Till Valhalla. Victory or Death.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 29, 2018)

Valhalla...Rest in Peace, Warrior


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 4, 2018)

Very well written and well said from some of the leaders of AFSOC. Pure class.


_"It is with a very heavy heart that Command Chief and I send this email... On 30 Nov 2018 around 0230EST, we and some 26 STS teammates along side our 3rd SFG brothers received Dylan and his 2 teammates (Capt Andrew Patrick Ross and SFC Eric Michael Emond) whom paid the ultimate sacrifice for our great nation.  Amongst those who came to honor Dylan was the Vice President of the United States, Secretary of the Air Force, Under Secretary of the Army, Chief of Staff of the Army, Air Force Special Operations Command Commander and the Chief Master Sergeant of the Air Force.  We also had an awesome showing of Air Force Special Warfare teammates from the Pentagon and we are grateful for all their time to honor our brothers.

We also wanted to share reports from across the globe on how special this Dignified Transfer was.  CJSOAC-A reported the BAF ramp ceremony had 500+ people to include the theater CG, 10 GOs, and both the Afghan and American Political leaders.  At Al Udied, they had over 100 AFSOC personnel there for the DT.  At Ramstein we had the AFSOC Command Chief, JSOAC-Africa CC and numerous Special Tactics and Special Forces personnel. So you can see Dylan and his teammates had the highest level of respect and honor along the entire journey home."_


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 15, 2018)

Posted with respect.

'He Was A Warrior' — Watch Airmen Hold An Emotional Viking Funeral For Fallen Combat Controller Dylan Elchin





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2107138499347645


----------

